
China is now blocking all language editions of Wikipedia (2019) - natcombs
https://ooni.org/post/2019-china-wikipedia-blocking/
======
commoner
The post is dated May 4, 2019, so "(2019)" should probably be in the title.

Chinese Wikipedia has a comprehensive guide (in Chinese) on circumventing the
Great Firewall to access Wikipedia:

[https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%...](https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E7%99%BE%E7%A7%91)

In case you are affected by the block, you can read the guide on any of these
Wikipedia mirrors:

[https://zh.wikiredia.com/index.php?wiki=%E5%B8%AE%E5%8A%A9%3...](https://zh.wikiredia.com/index.php?wiki=%E5%B8%AE%E5%8A%A9%3A%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E7%99%BE%E7%A7%91)

[https://zh.wiki.sxisa.org/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE...](https://zh.wiki.sxisa.org/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E7%99%BE%E7%A7%91)

[https://zh.jinzhao.wiki/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%B...](https://zh.jinzhao.wiki/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E7%99%BE%E7%A7%91)

[https://zh.iwiki.ml/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9...](https://zh.iwiki.ml/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E7%99%BE%E7%A7%91)

[https://zh.wikipedia.ryancray.com/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%...](https://zh.wikipedia.ryancray.com/wiki/Help:%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E7%99%BE%E7%A7%91)

------
phobosanomaly
I remember talking to someone in Cuba in 2014 and learning that it's common
for folks to buy black-market DVDs containing scraped copies of major news
outlets and parts of Wikipedia.

I wonder what the spectrum of weird hacks of that nature are going on in China
beyond just a VPN solution.

~~~
agustif
The packagers or paqueteros!

------
AtomicOrbital
I have software engineer co-workers who have to battle the nightmare caused by
the Great Chinese Firewall everyday and they are sick of living in China ...
personally I could not stand working there either ... one day this will change

------
the_resistence
dWeb will grow faster

~~~
giancarlostoro
Until its outright blocked due and made irrelevant in China if it already is
not.

